# LSI MPT RAID and CAM problems in FreeBSD 9.1



## kha0s (Jun 25, 2013)

After upgrading from 8.3 to 9.1 smartmontools stopped - can*'*t read disk info.


```
# camcontrol devlist
<LSILOGIC 1030 IM       IM 1000>   at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (da0,pass0)
<IBM 25P3495a S320  1 1>           at scbus0 target 8 lun 0 (ses0,pass1)
<COMPAQ BF1468A4CC HPB5>           at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (pass2)
<COMPAQ BF1468A4CC HPB5>           at scbus1 target 1 lun 0 (pass3)
<HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8083N 0L02>   at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (cd0,pass4)
```

`camcontrol identify` from pass0 to pass3 shows empty. Just `camcontrol identify pass4` show_s_ DVD info.

Duning server boot:


```
Jun 24 22:49:49 mail kernel: (pass4:ata0:0:0:0): ATA_IDENTIFY. ACB: ec 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 01 00
Jun 24 22:49:49 mail kernel: (pass4:ata0:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
Jun 24 22:49:49 mail kernel: (pass4:ata0:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 04 (ABRT )
Jun 24 22:49:49 mail kernel: (pass4:ata0:0:0:0): RES: 51 04 01 14 eb 00 00 00 00 01 00
```


----------



## mav@ (Jun 25, 2013)

pass0-3 are SCSI devices. They are not required to support the ATA IDENTIFY command, preferring SCSI INQUIRY, etc.


----------

